# Buried splices, etc



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Whirlpool tub GFCI*

Box? We don't need no stinkin' box!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

*A/C unit*


----------



## puma1277 (Nov 12, 2007)

That is some unbelievable wiring! I can’t believe that would pass any inspection before the drywall was hang??


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I believe that the basement was finished, and walls were moved/removed after the building was occupied.
As I said, I don't know why the work is being done. Judging by the fact that almost all the sheetrock in the basement, and 1/2 the 1st floor ceiling is removed, and the smell (musty) I am guessing a major water leak.

The old work 4" recess, with the 3 gang buried Jbox - almost certainly a wall was removed here.
The splice-ball above the steps - the 3 gang (not shown) was moved from one side of the steps to the other. (Wall at side of steps removed)

Wait until you see some of the rest I don't have pictures of yet.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I have five bucks the same person or company was responsible for the plumbing and electrical.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I have five bucks the same person or company was responsible for the plumbing and electrical.


I kind of recent that remark. I do piping and electrical and our stuff is way better then that mess. That is about the worst I have seen. I think your right though,it has the flavor of one of those "we do it all companies".


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I kind of recent that remark. I do piping and electrical and our stuff is way better then that mess. That is about the worst I have seen. I think your right though,it has the flavor of one of those "we do it all companies".


But, then again it could have been a HO that hangs out on the DIY channel and site and thinks he knows it all and the price.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> But, then again it could have been a HO that hangs out on the DIY channel and site and thinks he knows it all and the price.



Yep, probably is. I got a call today from someone looking for a price to upgrade their service. They are putting in a new addition and are planning to do the wiring themselves. They just want me to "hook up the wires".

Yeah right.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Instead of saying the plumbing and electrical I should have said the " I'll do anything for money" guy, The diy chatroom guy, I never thought of him before but thats a real possibility.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

I found the pic of the whirlpool hilliarious. At first I thought they were just in the middle of some repair, but the tub or something is plugged in to it like it has been used recently. 

What I found amazing is the fact that at least it was a GFCI outlet, meanwhile all the wire on the back is exposed. 

You guys post these crazy pictures of wiring jobs you come across, and it just amazes me that people would not only live in it, but who the heck installed it. I am no electrician, heck I can barely make a patch cord for my network, and yet I know I wouldn't want to be anywhere near that mess.

JJ


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

My favorite by far was the spa tub. The didn't even bother to pull the PAPER off the romex :laughing:


Now THAT'S lazy.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I heard a good one today - "you pay peanuts, you get monkeys", man I love that one. This will be my new saying!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> I heard a good one today - "you pay peanuts, you get monkeys", man I love that one. This will be my new saying!


That's a good one! :laughing:


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

BIGRED said:


> I heard a good one today - "you pay peanuts, you get monkeys", man I love that one. This will be my new saying!
> 
> 
> JohnJ0906 said:
> ...


Agreed! Interesting pictures to say the least. :laughing:


----------

